# Freeride skiing at Togga, Norway



## Parptarf (Nov 22, 2015)

Bought a set of freeride skiis earlier this week and finally got to test them out this week. But as the idiot/genius I am, I brought my D800 along in my bag. Of course with a lens, this time my broken 24-70 f/2.8 was with me. 

Here's my favorite shot:







And here's the rest (linked from FB, excuse the quality)
















Yes I know the watermark is pretty bad.


----------



## Kawaracer (Nov 23, 2015)

For me  they all are nice but the first is realy super.


----------



## BillM (Nov 27, 2015)

First and third for me, the color and space really add to the shots. I think I'd actually like to see them even wider, get more of a sense of the surroundings.


----------



## Jasii (Nov 28, 2015)

Turns out the first one is my Fav too   Simply loved the hues you got and the compo is pretty neat too.


----------



## PropilotBW (Nov 28, 2015)

First one is awesome! The color and action are awesome, and I don't think your watermark is that bad.  I've seen worse.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 2, 2015)

Nailed the first one, great ski shot.


----------



## killerseaguls (Dec 2, 2015)

Yea, that first shot is the beezknees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milky (Jan 27, 2016)

1 is really good. 3 is nice as well. 2 and 4, I don't like them.


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 29, 2016)

Stunning on the first one.


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 20, 2017)

First shot was so good i didnt even see the watermark, cant the load the rest right now, troubles on my end

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------

